# [Verkaufe] MSI Gtx 650 und Palit Gtx 460 SE



## sbj (5. Januar 2015)

Hey Leute, 
Ich würde hier gerne meine etwa 3 Jahre alte Gtx 460 SE von Palit für 25€ und meine etwa 1,5 Jahre alte MSI Gtx 650 für 90€ verkaufen. Die Preise sind verhandelbar und auf Anfrage könnt ihr auch gerne noch mehr Infos zu den Karten haben. 

Grüße


----------

